# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  خطایی در اجرای شرط if  . با شرط چند عملگر

## jener4011

این کد برنامه کجاش مشکل داره توی شرط چند عملگر رو نمی تونم اعمال کنم ممنون میشم راهنمایم کنید . این کد برنامه خطا میزنه ! ممنون میشم توضیح بدبن کجاش مشکل داره  If ( r >= 3 | r == 2 & y >= 2 )
disp ('--------------------------------------------------')
disp (' " Extraction Is Recommended " ')
disp ('--------------------------------------------------')

quit


end




خطایی مه متلب میزنه 
Error: File: Project.m Line: 366 Column: 1
Illegal use of reserved keyword "end".

----------


## alireza_frm

سلام
دستور if را با حروف كوچك بنويسيد

----------


## coronaa

> این کد برنامه کجاش مشکل داره توی شرط چند عملگر رو نمی تونم اعمال کنم ممنون میشم راهنمایم کنید . این کد برنامه خطا میزنه ! ممنون میشم توضیح بدبن کجاش مشکل داره  If ( r >= 3 | r == 2 & y >= 2 )
> disp ('--------------------------------------------------')
> disp (' " Extraction Is Recommended " ')
> disp ('--------------------------------------------------')
> 
> quit
> 
> 
> end
> ...


برنامه صحیح:

clc;
r=10 ; y = 7;
if ( r >= 3 || r == 2 && y >= 2 )
disp ('--------------------------------------------------')
disp (' " Extraction Is Recommended " ')
disp ('--------------------------------------------------')


end

----------

